# General > Business >  Motorhome hire

## dousslesh

We are planning to start a Motor home hire business ( Just one to start with -just a small business !)  and were wondering if anyone in Caithness had tried to hire a Motor home locally - or had to travel to Inverness to hire one ?
 Would be grateful for any feedback. Our intention is to hire to tourists but also wondered if there was any demand locally.  We are aiming to be very competitive and also for our hire costs to be all inclusive ie no extra charges for provision of towels, bedding or for Child's car seat etc

Thanks !

----------


## our_town_magazine

Depends how much it was, but I love the idea of a motorhome holiday locally. I live in Tain and we always keep meaning to do Caithness properly and Orkney. How much would it be?

----------


## dousslesh

Thanks for reply.
 We will certainly aim to be as competitive as we possibly can . Much will depend on cost of insurance, price of new vehicle and overheads etc. We would certainly seek to undercut our competitors and will not charge for a number of the extras other Hire Companies expect payment for -Looking to provide a service in the Far North as there appears to be little or nothing available here.
Hope to start business early next year and to have further information nearer to Christmas !

----------


## b3n

I think it is a great idea! Beats putting up a tent and being eaten alive by midges.

There is soo much to explore in Caithness and Sutherland but people might be put off having to drive their motor homes all the way up here so a hire option may appeal to them.  Need good advertising though!

You could also try and get cheaper rates at camping sites if you get your customers to stay there.  Little things like that would make it more appealing.

----------


## Logical

> I think it is a great idea! Beats putting up a tent and being eaten alive by midges.
> 
> There is soo much to explore in Caithness and Sutherland but people might be put off having to drive their motor homes all the way up here so a hire option may appeal to them.  Need good advertising though!
> 
> You could also try and get cheaper rates at camping sites if you get your customers to stay there.  Little things like that would make it more appealing.


Some sound advice from a man who knows what he's talking about there  :Wink:

----------


## Mall67

I don't see any point in hiring motorhomes from up here, not if your aiming at tourists, most of whom have just driven up here. The locals will get bored after 6 months or so like every other new thing up here. 
Personaly I would set up in Inverness.

----------


## EDDIE

One of the main reasons that puts people of hiring a motorhome is the weekly rental price it is very expensive hire but i do think it would be a good holiday to go away for a week in a motorhome if the price was right.
Average price of a motorhome be about £600 to £800 a week in peak season for a family sized motorhome.

----------


## ashaw1

*That is quite expensive! Would imagine the insurance would pretty steep too, especially up here.*


http://cherryblossombakery.webs.com/

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Sounds like a very good idea.We have had family up on holiday this last week and they said that it would be good to have a look down the West coast when they come and visit again.

It would be ideal for them to spend a couple of days with us, then hire a van to explore further afield than Wick, then finish there holiday with us.

Good luck, and keep us posted on availability and possible price.

----------


## dousslesh

Thanks for replies !
The £600 - £800 weekly rental quoted by some hire companies will vary according to how many Berths a Motor home has and does include the cost of Insurance. 
A Motor home is an expensive piece of kit ! 
However as we are aware hire fees need to be reasonable and competitive. Will let you know how we get on !

----------


## Martin England

> *That is quite expensive! Would imagine the insurance would pretty steep too, especially up here.*


Why would the insurance cost more up here?  :Confused:

----------


## porshiepoo

Fabulous idea!
OH and I have been saying for ages we'd like to take a motorhome round Orkney but wouldn't know where to go to get something sorted.

Hope your venture works for you.

----------


## Madge

I would love to be able to hire a motor home locally and use it for holidays - I looked into availability a while back and we'd need to travel south before getting it, then break the holiday to return it before coming north again.  

A thought though - how large a family will it accommodate?  We are a family of five and it would appeal to us in particular as most 'family' hotel rooms only accommodate four!

Hope you do go ahead - and keep it available locally.  Local people will use it for their hols away.  I agree tourists may not use it due to having already travelled north by some means.

Good luck!

----------


## ciderally

good idea...just what we need up here...usually dont get the choice on a lot of holiday ideas having to do south for everything...so yes im  all for it

----------


## EDDIE

> Thanks for replies !
> The £600 - £800 weekly rental quoted by some hire companies will vary according to how many Berths a Motor home has and does include the cost of Insurance. 
> A Motor home is an expensive piece of kit ! 
> However as we are aware hire fees need to be reasonable and competitive. Will let you know how we get on !


I agree with you  Motorhome is a very expensive to buy and to hire it out with all the miles and wear and tear that will occur over say a 3 year period you would have to be looking at being able to afford to buy a new motorhome after 3years with the profits you make of it to make it a worthwhile business and if you get a 3 year warranty  that means no maintenance bills i think thats whats going to determine your weekly hire price?
To be honest about i think if i seen a motorhome for say between £450 to £500 a week in peak season  i would probably go for that

----------


## YummyMummy

I think it is A GREAT idea. We have 2 holiday homes and can't normally get away in the summer months. It would be good just to pick up a motor home locally , go to the West Cost or Orkney, for example, and be back in time for weekend changeovers! 
We looked into it last year and it ended up costing too much, with a lot of hassle - i.e. getting  south and picking it up, making sure it was back before heading up the road. 
Definately go for it - will be a success. Will you allow dogs? (maybe you could take a security deposit; fully refundable, for dog owners).
Good luck with it. Keep us posted.

----------


## dousslesh

Thanks everyone for the feedback and ideas. We were very surprised how popular the idea appears to be for local usage - thought it might just be very occasional demand. 
We still have to do more research, look at costings and of course advertising.
Thank you again for the ideas and support - Will certainly keep everyone updated on developments !
Sorry forgot to add - yes we are looking at the idea of allowing dogs  !

----------


## Mr & Mrs

> We are planning to start a Motor home hire business ( Just one to start with -just a small business !) and were wondering if anyone in Caithness had tried to hire a Motor home locally - or had to travel to Inverness to hire one ?
> Would be grateful for any feedback. Our intention is to hire to tourists but also wondered if there was any demand locally. We are aiming to be very competitive and also for our hire costs to be all inclusive ie no extra charges for provision of towels, bedding or for Child's car seat etc
> 
> Thanks !


 
Excellent idea.

----------

